# GE low voltage lighting system. Repair or replace?



## BolognaBeach (May 2, 2012)

I have a customer with one of those old GE low voltage systems. Rocker buttons with a panel in a central location (a total rats nest). Some of the relays are shot and some of the switches are shot. My question is; is there a reasonable replacement for this type of system. The switch legs all run back to the panel (or so it seems) so there shouldn't be any relays in the fixtures themselves. I haven't gotten into it too deep yet, so I'm trying to decide if it's best to just put in a proper enclosure and replace all of the relays and switches or install a newer system (Lutron)? Any info or suggestions will be appreciated.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

My opinion is, without a doubt, replace.

There is a bunch of that BS around here and when you troubleshoot, you have to troubleshoot the low voltage and the line voltage sides. Relays were about $100 the last time I checked.

Lose the relays, hardwire the switchlegs and run romex from the ceiling boxes to the switch locations. Use 3 wire so you can have fan/light switches.


----------



## BolognaBeach (May 2, 2012)

220/221 said:


> My opinion is, without a doubt, replace.
> 
> There is a bunch of that BS around here and when you troubleshoot, you have to troubleshoot the low voltage and the line voltage sides. Relays were about $100 the last time I checked.
> 
> Lose the relays, hardwire the switchlegs and run romex from the ceiling boxes to the switch locations. Use 3 wire so you can have fan/light switches.


I am leaning towards replacing. The HO is not phsyched about getter her walls all cut up. The house is a split level and the switches are all over the place. Some can be fished, but the walls would have to be opened up in most cases. It would be a mess. I was hoping there was a suitable LV replacement that could use the existing infrastructure. I've wired Lutron systems in the past, but the wiring we ran was cat5 and the panels cost a fortune. I've got a client here who is looking for the most cost effective way and I'd like to just replace the panel and switches if possible. Any ideas on a panel model that can use 22/4?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Replace it. Something like thats more trouble to fix. You can install a new system cheap.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Replace. 
The new GE stuff is pretty nice.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Those systems can be repaired. You can get new switches from http://www.touchplate.com

Here's a thread by someone who cleaned up one of these. He even got a new panel tub from Touchplate and used the "ZoneZ" system.


----------

